# Jow Ga vs TKD. Round 2 Jow Ga wins?



## JowGaWolf (Nov 9, 2017)

Keep in mind sparring isn't about winning. It's about learning how to apply your techniques.
This was the last round for the day.  I was tired but I still had a little bit left in me.  I just had to pick the right times to attack and defend.  

Nothing is as exciting as sparring with someone who can match your own skill sets.  If you ever get to experience something like this, then you'll remember it forever.  It doesn't have to be sparring or fighting.  It can be anything that is competitive.   He almost caught me with a sweep.  I was trying to bait him with a kick hoping that he would try to sweep, but my kick was too slow.   The plan was to do  a jumping crescent kick (can't think of the proper name for it at the moment.)  The first leg would go up giving my opponent a target to sweep.  At the same time he decides to sweep is the same time my second leg would go over allowing me to jump over his sweep and be in position to attack.

Great theory but didn't have the speed.  I actually land on his knee and I'm glad it didn't damage his knee. That would have been bad.  Slow it down at the 0:38 mark and you can see my plan fall apart.  The only reason I didn't fall was because of that kick I was trying to pull off.


----------

